# Nubian x Nigerian Dwarf



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

As a total Newbie to Goat raising and breeding and all that, I have questions. Lots of them. LOL

Today my question is this: Has anyone ever seen a Nubian/Nigerian Dwarf cross? If you have what is their milk like vs. the parent breeds? size? temperament? Anything else you want to add? Please feel free to increase my goat vocabulary! LOL


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

They're called F1 (first generation) mini nubians. I want one!


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> They're called F1 (first generation) mini nubians. I want one!


Well I've kind of decided that they are what I want to breed! I love the butterfat ratio and size of the NDs and the production ability and floppy ears of the Nubian so I was thinking why not try to cross them and see what happens. So my first year with Goats I want to get a couple Nubian does, a couple ND does an 1 (to start  ) ND buck.


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

Check out this gal's pages. She has some great info on her mini nubians.
http://www.greengablesmininubians.com/


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Mini nubians are adorable!!!


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

punchiepal said:


> Check out this gal's pages. She has some great info on her mini nubians.
> http://www.greengablesmininubians.com/



OMG what and awesome site! She even details HOW to create your own line!! Thank you for sharing!!! <3


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We raise mini nubians & we dearly Love them. perfect size to milk & I get A LOT of milk from a medium size goat.
Be sure wether you start with Nubian & Nigerians or right out with Mini nubians you buy from Disease tested, clean herds & good milk lines. Nothing worse than starting out with unthrifty or sick goats.

Another good site for info & the how to's of mini's is explained well at MDGA also. It's 1 of the registries that registers mini's.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

We plan on "making" some mini Nubies too! I can't wait!


----------

